# TiVo Mini Streaming computer files - Flingo Desktop



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

I've played around with it some, and it works. It can stream videos from your computer to your TiVo Mini. The controls are limited (haven't figured out FF / RW yet).

https://github.com/Flingo/Flingo/downloads


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Flingo is also the company that does the web video launchpad. I wonder if there is any relation.


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

Same thing. The videos you load into Flingo Desktop are watched on the TiVo through the Launchpad.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Anywhere I can read what his software does?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I tried this briefly but didn't have any luck. Installed Flingo Desktop on my Windows machine and asked it to fling an h.264 video. Then started Launchpad on my Premiere and went to "Fling Queue" but didn't see anything there and not sure how these would link up in the 1st place. Obviously I must be missing how to link Flingo Desktop with the Fling Queue.


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

I think it's limited on file types. I've been able to "fling" mpg files. I think it's still a work-in-progress, but does show a proof-of-concept that streaming files from a computer to a TiVo is technically possible -- just need someone with a programming back ground that knows the inner working of TiVo to take the code apart and see what can be done to improve it.


----------



## dosirrah (May 22, 2013)

moyekj said:


> I tried this briefly but didn't have any luck. Installed Flingo Desktop on my Windows machine and asked it to fling an h.264 video. Then started Launchpad on my Premiere and went to "Fling Queue" but didn't see anything there and not sure how these would link up in the 1st place. Obviously I must be missing how to link Flingo Desktop with the Fling Queue.


They link up by being on the same network. Or more accurately by sharing the same public IP. Most homes have only 1 public IP address.

I use it regularly with my Vizio to watch files I download. Most H.264 files will play on it, but I use the OS X automator script so I just right(two-finger)-click in the Finder on a file and select "fling to front of queue..." and it appears in the queue on the TV. It is a bit annoying to navigate to the TV's Queue, but my TV doesn't have a better way to get files to the TV without walking up to it and plugging in an HDMI cable.


----------

